# Wood Mod Number 2



## Genosmate (25/4/15)

My first wood mod is no more!
I got clever and re machined it and made a nicer door,then tried to get even more clever and it ended in the bin!
Oh well,I stripped the insides out and decided on a different shape and door etc.Can't really get an 18650 bf wood mod much smaller,for comparison its smaller than a Woodvill in all dimensions.
Could of grain matched the door but decided not to.Used a Fat Daddys low profile V4 with a standard bf pin this time.
Need to fit door magnets,decide on the shape of the squonk hole and the finish.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/15)

Stunning work @Genosmate as always! Brilliant!


----------



## johan (25/4/15)

Excellent @Genosmate, I suggest you keep the shape of the squonk hole conventional, if not you are going to make a 1000 doors and still not be happy .


----------



## Genosmate (25/4/15)

johan said:


> Excellent @Genosmate, I suggest you keep the shape of the squonk hole conventional, if not you are going to make a 1000 doors and still not be happy .


Will do Johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (25/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Stunning work @Genosmate as always! Brilliant!


Thanks Rob,and can put bigger Atty's on as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (27/4/15)

Rounded a bit more off the vertical edges (@johan,@Rob Fisher),squonk hole drilled,magnets fitted and finished it with several coats of CA glue which I 'knocked back' with steel wool after every coat then applied some liquid wax.Don't like shiny wood,only shiny metal.
Might still change the whole button assembly and the copper.But pretty much done.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## johan (27/4/15)

I actually like the round squonk hole - looks stunning @Genosmate.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/15)

Always lovely to see your work @Genosmate 
Well done and thanks for sharing all the pics and the progress updates
So interesting

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Michaelsa (28/4/15)

What a beaut @Genosmate . 

You can really see the hard work put into that mod!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

